# Lire les dvd de zone 1 avec mon Macbook Pro



## saverose (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Macbook pro, et j'ai regardé un dvd de zone 1 qui a marché tout de suite dès que je l'ai mis, donc tout va bien jusque là, par contre, j'ai lu que des gens avaient voulu lire des dvd de zone 1 sur leurs ordi et qu'au bout de 3 fois ça avait carrement bloquer la lecture de dvd sur l'ordi, mais moi ça a marché direct et je n'ai pas eu d'avertissement me prévenant d'un  éventuel blocage ou bout d'un certain nombre de fois d'utilisation de dvd zone 1, est-ce qu'à votre avis je dois éviter de lire des zones 1 sur l'ordi?
Merci
Celine


----------



## Gallagher (1 Avril 2006)

Dans le doute peut-être serait-il plus judicieux de regarder les zone-1 avec VLC et non plus avec le lecteur DVD.


----------



## HmJ (2 Avril 2006)

Euh... Tu avais lu un DVD zone 2 avant, ou tu as directement embraye sur ton zone 1 ? Le principe est simple : ton lecteur se fixe sur la zone du premier DVD que tu mets dans le lecteur, que ton Mac soit achete a Paris, Detroit ou Teheran. Et apres, il decompte, jusqu'a interdire tout changement.

VLC peut court circuiter ce decompte, mais le resultat n'est pas garanti car l'astuce depend du modele de lecteur, et il y en a un paquet. Perso, je regarde tout avec mon lecteur DVD Apple, mais les zone 2 seulement avec celui de mon Mini, tous les autres sur un lecteur externe dezone


----------



## steph_a_paris (26 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir à tous !

Bon moi aussi j'essaie de trouver une solution à la même question.

1/ Je n'ai lu aucun DVD avec le lecteur de DVD Apple

2/ J'ai installé VLC

3/ J'ai paramétré VLC comme lecteur de DVD par défaut dans les préférences systèmes

4/ J'ai essayé de lire un DVD zone 1 et une DVD zone 2


Eh bien, à ce stade ça ne marche pas ! VLC voit le DVD dans le lecteur mais ne lit rien quand je fais "lire DVD" ! 


VLC fonctionne très bien sinon avec des fichiers mpeg de mon disque dur.

Mon lecteur est un MATSUSHITA (MATSHITADVD-R / UJ-867 / Révision : HA13)

Est-ce que par hasard quelqu'un a eu une expérience similaire et a trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

alors t'as pas de bol


j'ai egalement le UJ-867

a ce jour, il n'est pas dezone, au bout de 5 changements, on se retrouve bloque


----------



## steph_a_paris (27 Juin 2008)

En fait après plus de tests, ça marche très bien ........ avec des DVD non protégés par l'anticopie ! 

Je crois que je n'ai plus de problème de zone mais j'ai le problème du CSS car VLC ne l'intègre pas !  

Et je ne veux pas ripper mes DVD.

C'est une vraie galère, d'autant plus énervant que les DVD zone 1 que je veux lire sur mon ordi sont des DVD US qui ne sortent pas en Europe en zone 2 ! Enfin en tout cas pas sortis depuis 4 ans ! Toute cette cuisine des studios est totalement contre productive: ceux qui veulent pirater des films vont de toute façon y arriver en téléchargeant les films en DIVX en P2P et moi qui ai acheté ma série TV US 180$ que les studios ne sortent toujours pas en zone 2, je suis coincé pour la lire quand je veux. A la fin, franchement, les studios ne récoltent que ce qu'ils méritent, c'est clair ! :hein:

Mais je vais trouver une solution.... au pire via XP en virtualisation. On dirait qu'il est beaucoup plus facile de lire des DVD zone 1 sur PC.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

non, mais apple a decide de choisir des superdrive dont personne n'a cracke les firmwares

c'est chiant


----------



## Cyril02 (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède le dernier macbook pro 15", et j'ai également des dvd zone 1. Tous le monde parle de regardez avec VLC mais chez moi VLC sa ne marche pas, il ne lis aucun dvd zone 1, les zone 2 oui, les autres fichiers vidéos également mais les zone 1 sa ne fonctionne pas. Alors j'aurais aimé savoir comment vous faite avec VLC ? 


Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

VLC
c'est une combine qui ne marchera pas avec ton mac

=> lecteur externe multizone


----------



## Cyril02 (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai testé un truc, jai mis mon macbook en zone 1 la, donc je peux matté les zones 1 et quand j'ouvre un zone 2 sur VLC sa marche également ! 
Mais pas tous les dvd zone 2 certain ne fonctionne pas, sa peut se régler ça ? 

et pour le  lecteur externe multizone, ta pas un lien ? une marque pas trop cher et pas mal ?


----------



## littlenemo (25 Janvier 2010)

Pardonnez moi mais je remonte ce topic un peu poussiéreux pour pousser une bonne gueulande trollienne :

J'ai également un MBP 17" et tombe des nues à l'instant devant la lourdeur du problème (j'étais habitué à la liberté sur mon G5)

Dites donc les éditeurs, distributeurs et autres juristes en édition faut pas s'étonner au bout d'un moment du piratage si :
- Les alternatives légales type vente digitale sur iTunes et autre ne proposent pas de VO et sont disponibles 15 décennies aprés les sorties officielles à l'étranger (il existe le meme probleme pour le jeu vidéo)
- Vous brickez toutes les solutions du passé pour pouvoir profiter de ses DVDs sans em... qui que ce soit et dans la plus parfaite légalité, sachant que certains ne seront jamais édités dans nos contrées.
- Vous continuez à engraisser des localisations souvent épouvantables et des doublages au rabais ( il est loin le temps de la synchro des années 70 avec Depardieu, Arditi etc etc ...)
- Vous nous refourguez des versions trafiquées qui sont une insulte aux oeuvres originales, cf la musique de Prison Break remplacée par une daube pseudo hip hop française.

J'ai l'impression que plus les produits culturels deviennent théoriquement accessibles (internet, streaming fibre optique, réseau de distrib type Stream etc...) plus les législations deviennent débiles et obtues (à part la PS3 c'est juste l'enfer pour le marché de l'import dans le JV, semblerait que ca devienne la même pour les DVDs, et EN PLUS sur mac OO) et s'unissent pour faire en sorte que le consommateur ait le produit le plus dégueulasse au prix le plus cher.

Sérieux me voilà à me demander si je vais pas devoir pirater des films que j'ai achetés dans des versions collectors au prix fort en toute légalité, aujourd'hui introuvables dans le commerce 

fin de la gueulande, sous vos applaudissements.


----------



## steph_a_paris (17 Avril 2010)

Bonne nouvelle pour tous les possesseurs de MacBook avec des lecteurs DVD MATSHITA UJ-867 / 868 / 875 :

http://forum.rpc1.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=46116&sid=3791984bf67519ae92fbc03de402bd1e


----------



## guizmo71 (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
Premier message sur ce forum.
J'ai un macbookpro depuis août 2009. Mon superdrive est un LG GS23N.
Lui aussi il semble difficile de le dézonner. N'y a t-il pas un moyen de remettre à 0 le décompte de 5 changements ?
Je précise que j'utilise VLC pour lire mes DVD et que j'ai pris notamment le mbp pour lire mes DVD en voyage.


----------

